# Cheated on cheated



## confussed husband (Mar 26, 2011)

Im haveing problems dealing with everything going on atm. Heres the thing, back in april the wife and I split...in a week she filed devorice, her mom has admitted to paying the lawyer and having him ready before the wife could turn around. We split over a guy she flirted with and we fought about her spending all day with him, a friend of the wifes told me that my wife had sex with the guy. After 3k debt of trying to get decentant visits with for my 3yr old we get back together in june while we was seprated I cheated to get back ar her for doing the same, in july she sat me down and told me the guy she flirted wjth was only flirtung, he took things too far and raped her(doing my research on the guy I found he had 1 prier raped but he was 17)...we have been doing good working closer, cut our facebook friends down to friends and familly only, however certin things can be said or done that kick in a reminder of thinggs that hapoeened, ill get depressed I haven rt told my wife about me and the other girl, every time I think about it I hg et sick, 6 years of marriage and the 1 time I cheat is pay back for my wife getting raped....im too far in debt to afford consouling, hell this post is done from moble because I sold off pc to pat bills.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## confussed husband (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, wife is 6 weeks pregant and it dont help contantlly hearing....yall was seperated are you sure the baby yours
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

Make sure you get a paternity test done. You both need to get checked for STD's as well.


----------



## confussed husband (Mar 26, 2011)

we both been checked, the other guy was asain, we are both white....wont be hard to tell if the child not mine, but how do I go about getting over this depression? Its always random sperts and only occurs when I hear someone mention the guys name, or hear the are you sures. No one knows what I done while we was seperated and no one has been told that the whole deal with the wife and other guy was a rape
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

You need to find out before birth, if your name gets put on the birth certificate you are fighting a very uphill legal battle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

sorry, but the only thing you can do right at this point is tell her the truth. You're not going to be able to live with the guilt, and you will end up taking it out on her, not yourself. Just tell her and get it over with.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

If she was raped, how much time did the guy get or his he still in pre-trial confinement or is he out on bail?


----------



## confussed husband (Mar 26, 2011)

Not worried about paternity....she 6 weeks prego we been back together since june, and the other guy is mia, da said he would file rape charges but he had to know where to pick the guy up at and they already cant locate the guy to pick him up on violation probation
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

